# 120 Ohko Fire



## Dantrasy (22 Apr 2016)

Hi everyone!

I started piecing together a new 4ft scape some time ago (think I started in Jan). The tank brand is Fire, hence the name of the thread.

Here's a quick account for what's happened. The last pic is the current state of the build.

Ohko rock





+

Tank, stand, poles and light




+

Inspiration pic 1




+

Inspiration pic 2




=

How things are currently looking. The structure is supported only by rock. Ignore the twigs, they are going to be removed. I'll have to work out some other method to get some horizontal shapes.



[


----------



## alto (22 Apr 2016)

Remarkable 

- they look like crouching rock demons


----------



## richard powell (22 Apr 2016)

Those pics are amazing if yours turns out half as good you would of created a masterpiece


----------



## Stu Worrall (22 Apr 2016)

Impressive. Most impressive. 

Looking forward to see this one running


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Apr 2016)

You're not messing around with the hardscape...it certainly packs a visual punch. Do you have any planting plans yet?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Apr 2016)

Hi Dantrasy, Now that has the Wow factor


----------



## rebel (22 Apr 2016)

Hey Dantrasy, any chance of a top down pic? Curious to see how it's positioned front to back.

Any ideas of how to manage flow in this tank?


----------



## Dantrasy (22 Apr 2016)

Thanks for the positive feedback. I think this scape isn't going to be everyone's cup of tea. But for me a big (perhaps even the biggest) part of the fun is playing with rocks, I've had a 6ft tank in the past, but it wasn't planted. This 4ft is the biggest I've scaped. I procrastinated for months. First my job got in the way. Then my wife and I did a makeover of our backyard. So I'm glad I'm finally getting somewhere.

My 2ft is currently so overgrown it's embarrassing, Some scaping friends came over last week and I didn't even turn the light on for them.

So I'll take plants from the 2ft and put them in the 4ft. I have a few to pick from: willow moss, flame moss, fissidens, mini pellia, dhg, narrow java, mc and peacock moss.

The next step is adding sand (colorado) 
Then soil, which will be fun 

I also I want to see if I can remove the rocks from the back of the caves (each pillar has a cave), and let light from the back come forward into them. That will mean making a channel from the back of the tank to the back of the caves. perhaps pvc pipe will do the trick?


----------



## Dantrasy (22 Apr 2016)

rebel said:


> Hey Dantrasy, any chance of a top down pic? Curious to see how it's positioned front to back.
> 
> Any ideas of how to manage flow in this tank?



Yeah, I've been meaning to do that. All the supporting rock behind the scenes would make for a cool pic. I'll do that over the weekend. 

If flow becomes an issue (which I'm 99% sure it will) I'll do something.
add 2 or 3 internal diffusers
add tiny circulation pumps at the back of each path aimed forwards. I know you can get tiny ones, about the size of 2 matchboxes
diy a spray bar with holes in the right place


----------



## rebel (22 Apr 2016)

The reason I asked is that I want to copy this.  

Looking forward to your planting. Would you youghurt it and dry start?


----------



## alto (22 Apr 2016)

Dantrasy said:


> I think this scape isn't going to be everyone's cup of tea.


maybe not but it's going to be extraordinary 
- your rock work (& patience & thoroughness) is impressive as always




Dantrasy said:


> and let light from the back come forward into them


Intrigued


(I've been waiting for this journal  )


----------



## Dantrasy (23 Apr 2016)

@rebel - Mike suggested the same thing. I'll look for a how-to guide. I don't know what the moss-water-yogurt ratio should be. Perhaps that Rastaman guy has explained his dry start steps. I'd probably do it with fissidens.   

@alto - thanks!


----------



## rebel (23 Apr 2016)

Dantrasy said:


> I don't know what the moss-water-yogurt ratio should be. Perhaps that Rastaman guy has explained his dry start steps. I'd probably do it with fissidens.


I am not sure either but fissidens would grow so well with that technique. I have ripped some fissidens from a rock and the resultant growth was so spread out and nice. Better than super glue technique that I use.

Do you trim fissidens often to keep it trim? I find it grows unsightly after a while (slow though).


----------



## Dantrasy (23 Apr 2016)

Fissidens can get too big. It's grown crazy big in my 2ft. I've leaned my lesson and keep it trimmed in my 1ft. 

I found a pretty good how-to guide here: http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/show...ture-quot-Hallelujah-Mountains-quot-13g/page2

If I do this I'll hold off on adding the bags of soil in the cavities (in case it absorbs too much moisture). I'll fill the tank a couple centimeters instead.


----------



## tim (23 Apr 2016)

Going to be an epic scape, George farmer used the yoghurt method for fissidens and ricardia http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/georges-tmc-signature.25103/page-12 page 12 post number 236, link you posted above is a good read, scape may not be everyone's cup of tea Dantrasy, but it's certainly mine  keep the updates coming mate.


----------



## Eduard18 (23 Apr 2016)

Hi ! Looks like a great project ! Could you please tell me what tank, cabinet, light and light fixture you're using.  If I could make a suggestion, or two: central rock structure seems to divide the tank in half; and the left and the right ones seem of equal size; I would make one larger than the other and placing them at different distances from the front glass; James Findley from TGM set up the "Altitude " aquascape; there is a step by step video on their website 

Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## WaterLife (23 Apr 2016)

Just thought I'd link this in case it is of any help in regards to the yogurt method. (read through the author's posts as he states some info throughout the thread, such as just letting it dry 4-5 hours then flooding)
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/22-planted-nano-tanks/994282-gondwana-[2-5-gal]-2.html#post8917874
Instructional
http://bolbiaquarium.blogspot.hr/2016/02/attaching-moss-to-hardscape-yoghurt.html

Extremely nice scape by the way. I too would advise not adjusting/rescaping anything really, it already looks incredible as it is!


----------



## Dantrasy (24 Apr 2016)

Thanks for the links. I have a good idea what to do now.

@Eduard18 - thanks for your comments. Moving a pillar back isn't really an option, nor is changing their width. I'd like to keep the gaps between them similar (x5 egg crate squares). When seen in the flesh the right pillar is the widest by far, hopefully that will become more apparent in later pics.

The tank is 120x45x45 (FIRE brand), the cabinet is also FIRE (steel frame with glass inserts). FIRE is pretty much a cheaper version of CADE, and CADE is a cheaper version of ADA.  

The LED fixture was custom made by makemyled. It has 3 strips of 6000k and 3 strips of RBG. Everything is fully controllable via a TC420 unit, so any colour imaginable could be created at any intensity. The LEDs are not super powerful. At best it's medium light.  

I poured in some sand the other day. Next I'll add more small rocks at the base so the pillars look settled in their sand surroundings.


----------



## alto (24 Apr 2016)

Rock groupings look unique dimensions to me & I don't see that symmetry in tank division ... hope you leave them as they are


----------



## rebel (24 Apr 2016)

Now we are talking. Thanks for posting the top down view! It just can't be appreciated with the FTS. What's the reason for those 4 rocks behind the main pillars??

I can't wait to see how you solve the flow issues on this one. In my mind, it's going to be tricky. But then, with lowish light, perhaps you don't need too much flow.


----------



## webworm (24 Apr 2016)

Brilliant pictures. As others have said flow could be interesting here, I can't help thinking that some sort of vertical spray bars could be the solution ?


----------



## Dantrasy (25 Apr 2016)

rebel said:


> What's the reason for those 4 rocks behind the main pillars??



They all lean into each other. It would collapse without those big rocks at the back. Plus, in a fts you see a tiny bit of them so they provide some depth illusion.


----------



## markk (26 Apr 2016)

WaterLife said:


> Just thought I'd link this in case it is of any help in regards to the yogurt method. (read through the author's posts as he states some info throughout the thread, such as just letting it dry 4-5 hours then flooding)
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/22-planted-nano-tanks/994282-gondwana-[2-5-gal]-2.html#post8917874
> Instructional
> http://bolbiaquarium.blogspot.hr/2016/02/attaching-moss-to-hardscape-yoghurt.html
> ...



FWIW, in my experience adding yoghurt doesn't help when dry starting on rock. On wood it definitely helps in preventing mould/fungus from developing but on rock it just adds to the smell!

Attached is a (bad) photo of some fissidens I added to a shrimp tank this morning. It was 'seeded' about a month ago - just water, moss and a tiny amount of diluted macro and micro EI ferts to help it on its way. (The porous structure of the lava rock helps as it just soaks up water and hence doesn't dry out).

Regards, Mark


----------



## rebel (26 Apr 2016)

markk said:


> FWIW, in my experience adding yoghurt doesn't help when dry starting on rock. On wood it definitely helps in preventing mould/fungus from developing but on rock it just adds to the smell!
> 
> Attached is a (bad) photo of some fissidens I added to a shrimp tank this morning. It was 'seeded' about a month ago - just water, moss and a tiny amount of diluted macro and micro EI ferts to help it on its way. (The porous structure of the lava rock helps as it just soaks up water and hence doesn't dry out).
> 
> ...


----------



## Dantrasy (29 Apr 2016)

Thanks Mark. 

I've decided to give dry start fissidens a try. I'll do a small area with a yoghurt mix and the rest without yogurt. See if it makes any difference. Hopefully I'll get it done this weekend.


----------



## Mot (29 Apr 2016)

Whoa.  I saw that fts from before but the side and top down photos reallly show the full story.  So awesome.   Did you horde all the ohko in australia?


----------



## Dantrasy (29 Apr 2016)

Hi Mot,

I just this second sent you an email.

I didn't leave much ohko behind when I left the lfs that day.  I have a lot left over, enough to do a another 3 or 4ft tank with a 'normal' amount of rock.


----------



## Dantrasy (2 May 2016)

Well I wizzed up a bunch of fissidens with some rodi + a pump of ada step 1. Drained it so I was left with a thin soup and painted it on the rocks.

The tank has about 2cm of water in it. And like all dsm's I covered the top with cling wrap.

Within 24hrs fuzzy white mold appeared in a couple places. Within 48hrs more white mold, a lot more. oh oh 

I'll give it a good airing out tonight. My guess is that the humidity is too high. My cheap humidity gauge says 99%. I might even poke a hole or two in the cling wrap.


----------



## rebel (3 May 2016)

oh dear. How is the youghurt mix going?


----------



## Dantrasy (3 May 2016)

Same deal. White fuzz. 

I wonder if the mold is feeding on the moss? Or is just using the moss as a nice place to settle down and soak up all the damp and light.


----------



## rebel (3 May 2016)

Dantrasy, I suggest you use normal tap water. It's got chloramine which may retard fuzz.


----------



## markk (11 May 2016)

Dantrasy said:


> Well I wizzed up a bunch of fissidens with some rodi + a pump of ada step 1. Drained it so I was left with a thin soup and painted it on the rocks.
> 
> The tank has about 2cm of water in it. And like all dsm's I covered the top with cling wrap.
> 
> ...



Was your rock new/clean? and what about the moss?

At the end of the day, the mould needs something to feed on - so it's strange that it found lunch so quickly

I doubt you can really have humidity too high either - in fact I'd say your aiming for 100% - especially when starting on rock/stone, as moss will dry out that much quicker.

regards, Mark


----------



## Dantrasy (10 Jun 2016)

The dsm with fissidens was a huge failure, I'll have to do it the regular way. Lucky I didn't waste too much moss. 

I have a little more time on my hands now so things should progress in the next week or so. 

Yesterday I got the scaffold in place (yes, I really am just making this up as I go).


----------



## AnhBui (10 Jun 2016)

Looks promising. It definitely will be a great tank in the end


----------



## rebel (10 Jun 2016)

What's the concept for the new egg rate suspended in mid air? Is it going to be filled with soil????


----------



## Dantrasy (10 Jun 2016)

I plan to afix needle java, mosses and mc on top. I don't think this tank will have any soil.


----------



## rebel (14 Jun 2016)

Dantrasy said:


> I plan to afix needle java, mosses and mc on top. I don't think this tank will have any soil.


Wow so the tank will just be roots below that black egg crate??? I don't think I've ever seen a tank like that! Going where no aquascaper has before. NICE!


----------



## Dantrasy (14 Jun 2016)

Thank Rebel. Just taking it slow and working backwards from an image I have in my head.

If things go to plan sides shots will look pretty weird 

Got the pumping done yesterday and the electrics/cables the day before that. I'll fill soon; just need to get a long hose for siphoning out the back sliding door onto the grass/garden. I figure several fills/drains will be needed before switching the filter on (there's a lot of rock dust).  

I decided to upgrade the light (even before trying to grow anything with it). 2 x 4ft strips of lighting is due to arrive today from Make My LED.   
Strips are x6 3w per foot. They'll fit into the existing fixture no problem, just have to wire it up.


----------



## Dantrasy (29 Jun 2016)

The new leds have been installed .... 





I found an old S-Video cable I once made and used its braid to cover the 3 wires coming out of the panel.





And more importantly, the tank is filled  and I've started planting/gluing. I thought an overgrown 2ft would provide enough plants to get started, but I think I'll need more of everything. It's still pretty sparse. Anyway, I'll get a pic up tomorrow.


----------



## Mot (30 Jun 2016)

There you are Dantrasy!  Some good looking leds.  This scape is quite unique and has my attention.


----------



## Dantrasy (2 Jul 2016)

Hi Mot! How's things? Very interested to know what you're doing with your 4ft; I'll email you soon for a catch up. 

I've started adding plants, more needle java is on its way. There's peacock (towards the front) and flame (towards the back). Also added some more rock on top of the black egg crate.


----------



## Ashley G (2 Jul 2016)

wow that  looks brilliant so far


----------



## Dantrasy (2 Jul 2016)

Thanks Ashley!

And one last pic .... this is the top view of the left pillar:


----------



## BBogdan (2 Jul 2016)

Stunning!


----------



## flygja (4 Jul 2016)

Very bold! I'm too clumsy to balance rocks like that, and worse when it comes to maintenance as I'd probably send it all crumbling and crashing and scratching the glass!


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Jul 2016)

Very clever design...you've managed to create a great illusion of mass and depth.
It's going to look spectacular when the plants grow in


----------



## CooKieS (4 Jul 2016)

Impressive work!


----------



## MrHidley (4 Jul 2016)

This looks great, how are you planning to deal with detritus building up behind the hardscape?


----------



## rebel (5 Jul 2016)

MrHidley said:


> This looks great, how are you planning to deal with detritus building up behind the hardscape?


I reckon add some micro cories to stir up the detritus to be sucked by filter.


----------



## Dantrasy (5 Jul 2016)

Thanks for the comments!

I should be able to syphon detritus from the voids with a small diameter hose (say 6mm). I could poke in down the black egg crate to the base of the tank, or come from the side (the pillar side walls have lots of cracks/gaps). I’ll cross that bridge when I get to it.

In the next few days I’ll be moving the 2ft tank and placing it to the left of the 4ft. I won’t be rescaping the 2ft straight away, so I’ll take the established filter and connect it up to the 4ft. With no soil the 4ft has had no ammonia to start the nitrogen cycle. Hopeful the additional filter will give the tank what it needs. Plus, I started dosing Seachem Stability yesterday.

The current filter is a Fluval g6. I first set it up without a reactor just to see it run (I had my doubts as I got it cheap second hand). But everything was ok, the flow display showed 100%. I then set everything up properly with a reactor (Sera 500). There are no elbows or reducers. The flow is now less than 50%. That’s a bit crap. I can see why some people run two filters on larger tanks.

So adding the extra filter (Fluval 406) will be good, but it won’t be permanent. Long term I’m thinking about getting a surface skimmer.


----------



## alto (5 Jul 2016)

Dantrasy said:


> The flow is now less than 50%


why not use a plain pump with the Sera reactor & leave the G6 with better flow?

Brilliant update photos


----------



## Dantrasy (17 Jul 2016)

Sorry alto, didn't see your comment till now. That's a good idea in that it will solve the problem, but I'd rather not have a pump or any more pipes going into the tank. 

When the g6 is hooked to my massive cerges reactor (2ft tall and 150mm wide) the flow rate runs at 100%. But when I set it up (about a month ago) I noticed a leak for the reactor's out take. I tried to fix it externally with aquarium silicone (with the filter off of course), but it didn't seal properly and water was going everywhere. So that's why the sera 500 is there. A few days ago I pulled the big reactor apart and resealed everything. I did a pressure test with the garden hose today and everything looked fine, so I'll remove the sera 500 and install the big one tomorrow. That ought to restore the flow from the g6. If it doesn't work out like that I'll probably run the 406 on the 4ft and the g6 on the 2ft.   

In other news the 2ft is has been emptied and moved in line with the others. I've had the 406 from the 2ft running on the 4ft for a week now to help with cycling. I'll let it run for a month or so, or when ever the 2ft is scaped and in need of a filter.


----------



## Nelson (17 Jul 2016)

Wow .That'll look amazing when all three are scaped.


----------



## Dantrasy (28 Aug 2016)

It's been about 60 days since initial planting. I have not trimmed yet. Light is low, things are running smooth. The mc is spreading out in the sand and between cracks better than I hoped.


----------



## alantpcb (28 Aug 2016)

Love the ohko rocks you have,very diffcult to find in singapore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Aug 2016)

Keep the updates coming it'll be good to see a scape like this evolve wart's 'n' all, rather than just the final polished version


----------



## tadabis (28 Aug 2016)

Yeah, agree with Tim! Keep posting updates


----------



## grathod (29 Aug 2016)

Looking forward to gown this develops, good structure, will look the biz once the plants really grow in.


----------



## grathod (29 Aug 2016)

Sorry, hate typos, I meant looking forward to see how this develops...


----------



## JackMartins (30 Aug 2016)

What an impressive hardscape. Can't wait to see it mature mode!


----------



## Dantrasy (5 Sep 2016)

A fts from yesterday...


----------



## Nuno M. (7 Oct 2016)

Really impressive hardscape man 

Keep it going


----------



## Dantrasy (8 Oct 2016)

Thanks for the interest and likes! 

A month on from the pic above and I'm getting a bit of bba. It's not too bad, I'm picking it off as I see it. 

Still no trim. The MC and flame moss have both doubled in volume. The MC reaches over to the other pillar - I want lots of that action happening. 

Honestly, my job has me super busy atm. Any time on tanks has mostly been dedicated to the 1ft. I shot a tiny 8sec UHD video of the 1ft the other day ... it's over 30mb! I can play it on my phone, but not on my laptop. I'll post it once I have it sorted.


----------



## Dantrasy (30 Oct 2016)

8 weeks from previous pic...


----------



## alto (30 Oct 2016)

This is looking fantastic!

any livestock in there (hiding from the camera )


----------



## Dantrasy (30 Oct 2016)

Thanks alto!

There's a lot of cherry shrimp and three lonely ember tetras. So no, the livestock doesn't stand out atm. I plan to add 50+ more embers soon. Just have to track them down for a good price.


----------



## rebel (30 Oct 2016)

Dantasy, how would you prevent the embers from hiding at the back, below the crates in the open space?

Looking very nice btw.


----------



## Dantrasy (30 Oct 2016)

Hi Rebel, I can't stop them from doing that. I just need enough of them so that at any one time some (say 10 or so) are on display.


----------



## tim (30 Oct 2016)

Superb scape !


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (30 Oct 2016)

Love the waterfalls from hc I guess?

Why do you use so short inlets? There is no room to let them go to the bottom of the tank or there are other reasons?


----------



## Dantrasy (30 Oct 2016)

The inlets are short because I used to have them at the back where the rocks are up high.  Now I do it out of habit and I like the look.


----------



## CooKieS (30 Oct 2016)

Awesome rock work, maybe you could add small Wood branches in those canyon to add some depth? 

The 'waterfalls' are from M.
Monte carlo I guess?


----------



## Dantrasy (31 Oct 2016)

Yes,  it's mc,  not hc.  
I don't have any suitable dw,  but I'll keep my eye out for some.  

Thinking I'll add some red.  AR mini and/or Ludwigia mini super red.  But where to place them? They'll stand out big time.


----------



## alto (31 Oct 2016)

Dantrasy said:


> Ludwigia mini super red


gets my vote re the smaller leaf & shade of red (I'm also imagining it more as individual stems rather than clumps) 

Can you take a top-down photo?

You may need closer to 100 embers 

Carnegiella marthae would be an interesting addition (if available) & perhaps less prone to hiding in the depths (once settled)

_Sundadanio_ _axelrodi_ (red version is also available) - I've kept the "green" or "blue" (current group seems to be a mix of both species) & they are nicely front & centre

Note sure about adding wood into the canyons of rock - seems out of place


----------



## Dantrasy (15 Nov 2016)

Starting trimming a little and poked in a bit of AR mini. Also added 20 ember tetras and 20 hengeli rasboras. Here's the left side, phone pic:


----------



## Dantrasy (1 Dec 2016)

Took some pics mid way through a wc...


----------



## Dantrasy (8 Dec 2016)

Here's a fts from the other day. I switched off some back lighting so it's looking pretty grey. 

All over it needs sharpening up. But I've only ever done one big trim since April, so the woolly look is to be expected. I think the final pic will be ready in Feb.


----------



## chrism (8 Dec 2016)

This is amazing.  And definitely got me inspired for my new tank.  Awesome work, following with interest!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantrasy (6 Sep 2017)

Here's how it ended up, #625 in iaplc 2017. 

[video=youtube;bmeMosVv4Lc]


The new scape, so far:


----------



## alex08 (7 Sep 2017)

Congrats on the placing and good luck with the new scape.


----------



## Dantrasy (8 Sep 2017)

Would seem i need to lift the rock under the line. What do you think? Is the kink ok? Lifting is easy, but putting it back down would be a pain.


----------



## Dantrasy (16 Sep 2017)

Plumbed up new tubing and flooded the tank today. I'll start the cycle without plants (or lights) for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (16 Sep 2017)

good stuff, looks like you raise the rock a few inchs or so?


----------



## grathod (17 Sep 2017)

Just come across your thread, really like it. Rock height seems ok, once filled and planted you have loadsa space above, illusion of having a sky. If you put another circulation pump the opposite side and have one species of fish then they'll imitate birds flying over a landscape with the circular water flow ... Just a thought


----------



## Dantrasy (18 Sep 2017)

Thanks colm and grathod!

Yes, that rock under the line in the pic above was raised a little bit. Perhaps 1 inch. Can't think of anything else to tweak, at least not yet. 

Once I got the filter running all was going well until I noticed a pool of water coming from under the filter (a fluval g6) after just a few hours. The filter sits in a baking tray, and all the electrics sit on a shelve above the filter. 
So not a major disaster. I pulled out the gasket, re-greased and replaced it up the other way 'round. Seems to have done the trick. It's been running fine for the past 24hrs. 

One species of fish is what I'll do. Green neons would be great, but pricey. Bird flying paints a nice image, thanks grathod. I don't have the circulation pump shown in the pic running right now. While clean the g6 pumps out more than enough flow.  But it won't last for all that long. It a weird filter. It looks nice, but I can't say I use any of it high tech features.


----------



## Dantrasy (23 Sep 2017)

Here's an update. 

Where do you think I should place the wave maker? It's a jebao rw-4. Outflow is front left.


----------



## Dantrasy (2 Oct 2017)

Planted a little mc at the front (pulled from another tank) and got 8 pots of hc. Plan on planting the hc this Friday. 

Ended placing the circulation pump on the right, pushing the flow towards the intake. Seems to make a nice circular flow. I have a diffuser under it (not sure if I'll keep it there as I have a reactor running too).


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Oct 2017)

Seems a sensible place to put it.


----------



## Doubu (8 Oct 2017)

Nice change up!


----------



## Dantrasy (6 Nov 2017)

Here an update of both tanks I have running atm.


----------



## Edvet (6 Nov 2017)

Oh man these beg to have one scape in two tanks. Make same height, push together, have a hill with each tank one side of the hill


----------



## Dantrasy (7 Nov 2017)

One day Edvet, one day. 

Unfortunately the 4ft (the brand is Fire) is a cheaper knock-off of the 2ft (CADE). I guess to cut expenses Fire used less materials and the the stand ins 5cm shorter. 

btw, there's a third tank (1ft) to the right. Just pulled it apart today and got it going again, just enough to be home for crs. I'll do a proper rescape soon.


----------



## Edvet (7 Nov 2017)

Dantrasy said:


> here's a third tank (1ft) to the right


Ahh.. two hills


----------



## Dantrasy (28 Nov 2017)

Added 30+ harlequin rasbora, carpet slowly continues to spread...


----------



## rebel (28 Nov 2017)

Lovely stuff Dantrasy.


----------



## Danny (28 Nov 2017)

Dantrasy said:


> Added 30+ harlequin rasbora, carpet slowly continues to spread...


Really like how simple this is.


----------



## steveno (28 Nov 2017)

Lovely Iwagumi, loads of depth...


----------



## Jack Reilly (2 Dec 2017)

So that's the 60*45*45 cade ? What do you think of the dimensions? I'm interested in one but I'm not sure about it being that deep and high. It's almost a cube. Love your work by the way.


----------



## Dantrasy (3 Dec 2017)

Hi Jack

I really like 60x45x45. Small footprint, enough height for scapes with stems. CADE is very nice, but I'd recommend the FIRE brand. Both brands make excellent tanks, but FIRE is much cheaper. CADE stands are superior to FIRE stands, but again, the price differential makes FIRE the better choice. For example the two tanks/stands in the picture above (CADE 2ft and FIRE 4ft) cost the same, $800.


----------



## Dantrasy (27 Jan 2018)

Almost 2 months since I've posted a pic. There's 40+ fish now. I've kept the light intensity low, so it's pretty much algae free, but full coverage is taking a long time. 1 more month should do it.This pic might be a bit too vibrant ...


----------



## steveno (28 Jan 2018)

Looks Great, from the pic carpet look pretty much there.... , thou doesn't look like there is 40+ fish in there


----------



## Dantrasy (30 Jan 2018)

Thanks steveno! 

The fish are 2-2.5cm in length. So they get a bit lost in a 4ft. I'd like to get 20 or so more.


----------



## Dantrasy (7 Dec 2018)

Wow, almost a year has gone by. 

This scape is still going. 

Check out the 2ft. I'm going marine! And I just rescaped the 1ft, I'll start a thread for that soon. 

View attachment 142454


----------



## alto (7 Dec 2018)

Fantastic as always 

Though not sure about your slipping to the Darck Side 

I’d separate the tanks for certain


----------



## soggybongo (7 Dec 2018)

That looks mint mate but my only concern would be light throw from the marine tank as it needs alot longer lighting period unless you went with soft corals. you can already see the colour throw as you have it set up now so might be an idea to have some sort of screen/ defuser in place.


----------



## Dantrasy (11 Dec 2018)

Thanks alto and soggybongo. 

I'll probably put up some sort of screen. 

But the lights are crazy in the pic, they were brand new, just turned on. They have to be burned in for 50-100hrs before they normalise. Even then, they'll still be bright.


----------

